# Problem when connecting to Motorola dock



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Fact of the matter is when I dock my phone to the dock, the wallpaper is cut into two places, at the top and then on the bottom which then leaves only the middle of the wallpaper showing. When I undock the phone the image is still cut in two places which finally leads me to restarting my phone and the wallpaper is restored to the original state. What do you suggest I do, I have already gone under settings and under my application list and "Clear data" under the "Motorola Dock Service" and the same goes for the "Desk Home." Anything else I can do?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I was trying to add photos but could not because they are too big but here is a link to my google+ so you can see what is happening (although it looks like the Droid2 R2D2 version its actually a Droid2 Global, I only changed the parts and did some heavy modifications to the screen, motherboard, and camera)[/background]

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/117511054887504563462/photos?cbp=k2bhk488lg5q&sview=25

Its under R2D2 Bug


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Is your wallpaper set through the gallery or are you using an aftermarket app to set it?


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

My wallpaper is set through the gallery, but just a couple days and even today, when I took if of the dock the wallpaper returned to its normal state, but today when I took it off the dock it was still cut into two, then a couple minutes later it went back to normal, I guess it works when it want to.


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/photos/117511054887504563462/album/5846519149473057809?cbp=boqmi63mnvbp&sview=26&spath=/app/basic/117511054887504563462/photos&sparm=cbp%3D1lt5153q7neog%26sview%3D25

Here is a better link to the photos, I was trying to delete this post cuz I had forgotten you can edit the original post but it wont let me delete this(Im also using my Droid R2D2 to type this).


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

what ROM are you using?

does the issue still happen with the stock firmware?


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

Yea I'm using the stock rom (System version 4.5.629.A956, Android version 2.3.4., Kernel 2.6.32.9-g177d714 [email protected] #1, Build number 4.5.1_57_D2GA-59) and I have frozen a handful of bloatware but unfroze them to see if I did something wrong but the same thing happened, and Iv noticed the same problem is happening on my Atrix when I plug it into the dock. My Atrix is not rooted but it is unlocked.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, your D2G's homescreen looks nothing like mine (why i thought you might be using a ROM), so are you using a launcher from the marketplace?


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

yea Im using go launcher


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Try using Multi Picture Live Wallpaper and see if that helps at all. Just curious as to if it might make a difference.


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

It did make a difference, it doesn't cut the picture(s) when I dock/undock, is this my only alternative to fixing this glitch inregards to having the image in the background? Im still looking around as well as doing my research.


----------



## nt1_alex (Feb 6, 2013)

I apologize but R2D2 upload the previous post here, how can I delete this post?


----------

